# Musical question



## hapiper (Mar 2, 2015)

I notice that in the lists of recommended music in string concerto's, at the bottom is a piece by Beethoven called a Violin Romance. Excuse my ignorance but what is a Romance? How is that different than or the same as a concerto?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Beethoven more or less invented the "romance," of which he wrote two. It would seem to be a one-movement piece of a leisurely and "romantic" character. Concertos of the time typically had three movements, generally fast-slow-fast.

I can't offhand think of any romances (named exactly that) for violin and orchestra besides Beethoven's, but there may well be some. (Added: I see that Dvorak, at least, wrote one.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There are romances for cello etc. too. Here is one of my favorites.

LEÓ WEINER_Romance for cello harp and string orchestra

I confess I'm not sure how to define a Romance either. I just think of them wistful fantasias featuring a solo instrument.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that the romance is the same thing as the impromptu, capriccio, rhapsody or fantasy. It goes by a few different names and is a free-form piece that doesn't have to follow sonata-allegro or any other form.


----------

